
Portable Wikipedia on the Go - rvangapalli
https://gumroad.com/l/KyRyV
======
haspoken
This is $749?

Wikipedia provide free downloads:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Database_download](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Database_download)

And Kiwix is open source software that supports Wikipedia on most platforms
for free:

From:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Database_download#Ki...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Database_download#Kiwix)

"Kiwix is by far the largest offline distribution of Wikipedia to date. As an
offline reader, Kiwix works with a library of contents that are zim files: you
can pick & choose whichever Wikimedia project (Wikipedia in any language,
Wiktionary, Wikisource, etc.), as well as TED Talks, PhET Interactive Maths &
Physics simulations, Gutenberg Project, etc."

[https://www.kiwix.org/en/](https://www.kiwix.org/en/)

------
rvangapalli
Useful product on the go when you are backpacking or traveling across the
world or you live in a place where there's no internet.

